

BitMonet: Monetization platform for content creators with ~zero transaction fees - ankur2tenn
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1jh8lh/bitmonet_monetization_platform_for_content/

======
ankur2tenn
Working Demo at
[http://bitmonet.com/demo.html](http://bitmonet.com/demo.html).

